# Holes in my Grass and beds



## captstoots (Apr 12, 2019)

Finding these holes in my yard and mulched. Beds. They seem too small for moles and there's no lumps in the yard. Any ideas? I am in Virginia Beach if it matters.. thanks!


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

I'm thinking armadillo


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

rabbits, chipmunks....pick your favorite furry woodland creature.


----------



## captstoots (Apr 12, 2019)

Anything I can do to stop them or kill them. They seem much too small for a rabbit, I guess maybe a chipmunk?


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

I only know 2 ways that work. My father sticks a hose on the end of his riding lawn mower and gases em out, my neighbor sits on his porch with a shot gun waiting for them to pop up.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Are you near a body of water? Pond? Lake? River? If so, its probably a turtle. I get dozens of them around the yard in summer. Usually a clutch of 4-8 eggs per.


----------



## captstoots (Apr 12, 2019)

I am near the Chesapeake Bay, on a creek where there are tons of turtles. I have never seen one other than in the water however...


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

Chipmunks do that in my lawn, acorns and pecans fall from the trees and get burried or they bury them and then later they start digging them up.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

captstoots said:


> I am near the Chesapeake Bay, on a creek where there are tons of turtles. I have never seen one other than in the water however...


Just throwing it out there.

I live 40' away from the appomattox river so I get every kind of turtle possible depositing eggs in my yard. Also get predators digging them up a few days later.


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Are you seeing lots of frogs or black crickets in your yard right now?


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

I would go along with squirrels or chipmunks.


----------



## captstoots (Apr 12, 2019)

Haven't seen frogs or black crickets, or turtles. Tons of squirrels but the hole look too small for them to be the culprit


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

agree it looks like armadillo damage


----------

